# Lens Cleaning



## RasMan (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you use to clean your camera lens?

This weekend I pulled out the lens cleaner and tissues that I received when I bought my "old" film camera.  After cleaning my new digital camera lens, I noticed that it left a little bit of a haze behind.  I would really like to find something that does not leave the haze behind.  I did a search on the web and found a bunch of products that I don't know if they really work or not.  So...what have YOU found that works well?

Thanks!


----------



## gketell (Sep 17, 2007)

Buy some new lens cleaning solution.  It sounds like yours is old.  Solution and proper lens cleaning tissue is the right way to go.  Just remember to put the solution on the tissue and then wipe, don't put the solution on the lens directly.

GK


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Buy some new lens cleaning solution.  It sounds like yours is old.  Solution and proper lens cleaning tissue is the right way to go.  Just remember to put the solution on the tissue and then wipe, don't put the solution on the lens directly.
> 
> GK



The cleaning solution I use is in a bottle with a built-on applicator tip. Goes directly onto the lens. No problemo. It is LEBO brand. Bought it at Wal-Mart, so it's gotta be good. []


----------



## gerryr (Sep 18, 2007)

You need a couple of things.  I try to never use a cleaning solution and have probably only used it a couple of times in 40+ years.  I use a microfiber cleaning cloth that also doubles as an 18% gray card in a pinch and a Giottos Rocket Air, size large.  The Rocket Air will blow just about anything off the lens and I can also use it to clean the sensor in my DSLR.  I got the Rocket Air on eBay, but if you live somewhere with a good camera store they may sell it.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 18, 2007)

I use my tee shirt


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />You need a couple of things.  I try to never use a cleaning solution and have probably only used it a couple of times in 40+ years.  I use a microfiber cleaning cloth that also doubles as an 18% gray card in a pinch and a Giottos Rocket Air, size large.  The Rocket Air will blow just about anything off the lens and I can also use it to clean the sensor in my DSLR.  I got the Rocket Air on eBay, but if you live somewhere with a good camera store they may sell it.




Gerry said, in part, "I try to never use a cleaning solution...."
OK, that explains why all your photos look like they were shot on a foggy day. []
40+ years. Not bad kid. I started photography professionally in 1953. (4x5 Speed Graphic). I have used cleaning solutions as long as I knew they were available, maybe only the past 50 years.
Seriously, lenses will accumulate film just by existing in a less than pure environment. Personally, I reccomend the use of cleaning solutions.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />I use my tee shirt



That is an excellent lesson on how to turn a $400.00 camera or lens into a $2.00 garage sale item. [V]


----------



## RasMan (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Looks like I need to take a trip to a camera store and see what they have.


----------



## gketell (Sep 18, 2007)

gerry, where did you find the 18% grey microfiber cloth?  That sounds like an awesome combo to have.

Jamie, a very soft, very clean cotton tshirt will work 85% of the time.  BUT with some of the new lens coatings even that will scratch your lens.  AND most cotton tshirts are stitched with nylon threads that will 99% of the time scratch your lens so be very very careful to only use the center of the shirt.  And don't use that if you want to keep your lens for decades.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Sep 18, 2007)

Greg,
I bought it at a camera store that's 140 miles away.  I was there for a show and can't resist going into a "real" camera store when I see one.  They also sell online and here's the link to the cloth.
http://st14.flashecom.com/f11photo/product.asp?pf_id=031293810120


----------



## gketell (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerry!!
GK


----------

